# Shap - Greyhound hotel



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Free overnight, just buy a pint or two of their superb real ales or have a meal. All hard standing, all year, very friendly, good beer and even better food.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We are stopping there next week...looking forward to it  

DJM


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

We have eaten there many times, on our way up to Scotland, although we used to stop at the farm over the road CL.
curlyboy


----------

